# Lasso halter



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 14, 2007)

Many horse people use a lasso halter for training a horse. It puts pressure on certain points and the horse responds. Need to know how this is looped around horses face and have forgotten how to make this with a lasso. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Voodoo (Jan 14, 2007)

Are you talking about a rope tied halter like this one?







Or are you talking about actually using a rope, like you use to rope things with? If that's the case I don't have any pictures, but I've been known to use them if I'm out roping and my next horse is close by. Then I'll just take my rope and walk out and get him rather than all the way to the barn for a halter and then back. When I do this I loop the rope around the horses neck with the "honda" at his throatlatch. Then Ill take the tail of the rope around his nose and run it back through the honda and voila I can lead him to the barn. Not exactly my thought for a training halter, but it will get them to the barn. I hope this helps.


----------



## Farmhand (Jan 14, 2007)

I am talking about using a Lariet for the halter. Thanks. I used them on the big horses before but forgot how to tie them. (old age creeping in on me :no: )


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Jan 14, 2007)

If what you are talking about is akin to if not a war bridle. It's the lariat noose over the nose around the poll and back through the noose on the side you are leading. If you mean how to tie a rope training halter there are a number of sights that offer the how-to and is a much better tool for training than the previous mentioned rig ever was or will be. It seems it's coming back into fashion and I remember an article in the Quarterhorse Journal a year or two on in much to my dismay. They made it sound like the cat's meow.



:

It is not my idea of a training tool regardless of the experience at the end of the rope and more problems can be created than solved. JMO but I Hope you reconsider and make or try a regular tied rope halter for training instead.


----------



## Farmhand (Jan 14, 2007)

Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too said:


> If what you are talking about is akin to if not a war bridle. It's the lariat noose over the nose around the poll and back through the noose on the side you are leading. If you mean how to tie a rope training halter there are a number of sights that offer the how-to and is a much better tool for training than the previous mentioned rig ever was or will be. It seems it's coming back into fashion and I remember an article in the Quarterhorse Journal a year or two on in much to my dismay. They made it sound like the cat's meow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I respect your opinion, just looking into different options.


----------



## Voodoo (Jan 14, 2007)

There are alot of different ways you can set it up, but are rather hard to explain. I'll try to go out and get some pictures of the different setups so you can see what I know of using a rope for a halter. It still may not be exactly what you're thinking, but maybe it will bring back the memories of what you are trying to do. I've personally never used them as a training tool, but only to lead to the barn because I'm lazy



: .


----------



## Farmhand (Jan 14, 2007)

Voodoo said:


> There are alot of different ways you can set it up, but are rather hard to explain. I'll try to go out and get some pictures of the different setups so you can see what I know of using a rope for a halter. It still may not be exactly what you're thinking, but maybe it will bring back the memories of what you are trying to do. I've personally never used them as a training tool, but only to lead to the barn because I'm lazy
> 
> 
> 
> : .




Thank you



:


----------



## Voodoo (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, lets see if I can get all this to work so you can understand what I'm trying to say. First off here's what I do when leading to the barn because it is quick and easy.

Start out by slipping the rope around the horses neck






Then pull the rope through the loop around the horses neck






Voila you have a halter






However I definately wouldn't reccomend this for training as the way this is pulled through this happens quite easily






Another method is to put it around their neck same way. Then turn the rope over once before pulling it through the loop.






This is how it comes out then. This is also quick and easy,but will put a kink in your rope (not cool if it's a good rope at $30 some each  )






Or you can once again start out with it around their neck, then pull the tail of the rope through the honda once again.






Then slip the remaining loop over the nose, no kink and lots of nose pressure with this setup.






Or you can start with a loop around the nose






Then take the tail over the poll and through the honda






Pull tight and you once again have a halter, but this time with more poll pressure.






Now my only suggestions if you are going to use this as a training method is to be very careful and please never tie one up with it. It's like a choke chain and you can get ALOT of pressure on a horses whole head and around his neck like this. I've seen it used with success, but I've never been a real fan. So best of luck, but please be careful.

Now on another note, the last way I described is what Triggy called a war bridle. I have always been under the assumption that this was a war bridle. Just around the bottom jaw and no headstall.











Maybe they used both kinds



: ? Any way hope this helps you out some at least.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks very much for the photo's and explanation.



:

If you don't mind I am going to copy this and save it for reference.


----------



## Voodoo (Jan 14, 2007)

No problem, and you're more than welcome to print it out :saludando:


----------



## Farmhand (Jan 14, 2007)

Voodoo said:


> No problem, and you're more than welcome to print it out :saludando:


Thanks, I saved it into a Word doc.


----------



## Warpony (Jan 15, 2007)

This page has a picture showing the type I was taught to make:

http://www.oznet.ksu.edu/pr_eyas/training.htm

I never used it, though...

Basically to make it you lay the loop of the lasso over the top of the horses head... the loop just lays on top of the horses head going behind the ears, along each side of the horses face and on top of the nose, then you pull the remaining part under their chin and through the loop on the opposite side. It's hard to describe but the pictures show it pretty well.


----------



## Voodoo (Jan 15, 2007)

The only problem I can see with the war bridle is the way it is threaded would allow the same thing as I show in picture 4 to happen. If the horse gets away slightly and you pull the rope, up it comes right into their eye. Then you have twice the wreck you had before, now he's scared, blind, and probably mad. JMHO


----------



## Warpony (Jan 15, 2007)

Voodoo said:


> The only problem I can see with the war bridle is the way it is threaded would allow the same thing as I show in picture 4 to happen. If the horse gets away slightly and you pull the rope, up it comes right into their eye. Then you have twice the wreck you had before, now he's scared, blind, and probably mad. JMHO



That is one of the reasons I never used it.... among others. (BTW, your pictures were great!)


----------

